# Pen Drill Vise... which to get



## Tropical (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi,
I need some opinions about this tool.  I have researched 3 of them and they are shown below.  They all seem to do the same thing except for the maximum size of blank they will take.  Is it better to get the one  for the largest blank?  Another thing, for those of you who have the equipment, is there a hole for the bit to pass through the base of the vise or do you not have the base the blank touching the bottom when drilling?  Is it best to get the wood base vise that way you can always change the base if you need to?  Your feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Nov 17, 2004)

I have just sort-of made my own, using an old handscrew clamp.  I have cut different sized "V" notches fo rthe different size blanks i use.

I know it doesn't answer your specific question, but maybe you wouldn't mind a cheaper option.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 17, 2004)

I have the top one as it was the only one out when I got it several months ago.  I really like it and it goes big enough that I can use it for my bottle stoppers also.  It does NOT have a hole in the bottom.  You just set it so the drill does not go through the bottom.  I wouldn't be without mine.  I have seen many home-made ones that have been made but I still like this the best.  You can even use it on uneven or round stock.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 17, 2004)

I have the Woodcraft one, which looks more like the second one. It works well.  I still use my homemade jig sometimes.  It is based on a cheap drill press vise with wood blocks that have the V notch cut in them.  

A centering marker or center finder is also very handy to have.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll vote for number 1.  I have drilled literally hundreds of blanks using that kind and also really like it.  What I do regarding the bottom is to place a small block of wood under the blank to drill into so I don't have a blank blow out.  There are quite a few home made jigs around and I believe they work well but speaking for myself only, my time is better spent turning and making pens.  I have serious health problems that limit my shop time so I try to use it wisely.

Wayne


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2004)

I've owned or used probably every commercially available pen vice and I own the one made by Paul Huffman in Oklahoma city. I actually own 2 others that serve as paperweights. Paul's is the best I've used. Here is a picture of it.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 17, 2004)

Don.. your pic is not showing .....


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2004)

Maybe this time

If anyone wants his info, I'll post it this afternoon. He has made me some special tooling and does great work. I love his penvice. Haven't tried his pen press.

Don



> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Don.. your pic is not showing .....


----------



## daledut (Nov 17, 2004)

I have used the top one from PSI for hundreds of blanks and I really like it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 17, 2004)

I'd love to have Paul's contact info, Don.  At your convenience.  Thanks!


----------



## William Young (Nov 17, 2004)

I  am with Wayne on this one. My vote is for the top one. I use a piece of scrap wood a little less than 1/2" square and 6 to 8" long and set the stop on my drill press so it just drills half way into that. I just move the piece in or out or turn it for every blank drilling until it is full of holes and then I chuck it and put a new piece in. I find that to be a very accurate and easy to use drilling jig. I suppose any one of them are only  accurate to the extent of  how well the drill press and bit  is adjusted to 90 degrees to the table.
W.Y.


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 17, 2004)

I finally purchased the one from WoodCraft and, wouldn't you know it, the first opportunity I had to use it - I couldn't. Making a multi-tool for my Dad and between the length of that darned drill bit and the height of the vise - my benchtop drill press came up a little short.

I had to go back to the modified wood clamp for this one but haven't given up hope.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2004)

Last I heard was that Paul had to take some time off from making his vise's.  He will be letting us know when he will be up and running again.  I hope that it's soon because his vise looks better than any that I've seen.

Wayne


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 17, 2004)

I have the bottom one from CS. After using numerous home jigs, what a blessing that was. Drills straight and fast centering, cut my drill time in half. But mine has about scene its last blank, I replaced the plastic handle twice. had to do some rethreading as well.The picture Don has posted looks like some real nice metal craft. I to would be interested in getting ahold of Paul, nice looking tools. The press is neat too. Anthony


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 17, 2004)

I know that I'm not answering the question about which one of the vises at the top I would prefer but I've tried a number of different vises , including a machinists vise , and I still come back to the V-Block that I pictured in a previous post . There's no attaching it to the drill table , you just hold on to it and the holes are always perfect whether the blank is square , rectangular or round .

As for assembly , I use a clamp mounted 6" wood vise with 1/4" plywood jaws mounted on with double-sided taped . The tape makes it easy to change the wood when it wears out .


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 17, 2004)

Thought I'd jump in on this one [] I have not made any new vises or presses of late. Still trying to get a full nights sleep with the little one (now 7 weeks old!). Hope to get back in the groove soon. thanks,


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Paul, congrats on the little one. When you feel the need to get in the groove, here is my e mail, I would be interested in the press & vice. penworks@turchetta.com , Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow Paul, congrats on the little one.. do we have a future penturner and/or woodworker here?


----------



## Tropical (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you all for your responses.  Paul, congrats as well on your baby.    For those of you who have one of the vise, could you please give me the approx. dimensions and weight of it.  I am asking a friend who will be visiting me here in South America to bring one when he comes at Christmas.  I don't want to scare him with the size and weight when the package arrives at his home.  Thank you all again.

Paul is it possible to get prices for the equipment you make?  I am also interested in getting an assembly press...when you are up and running again.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 17, 2004)

Please add my congrats to the long list of others.  It's hard to believe, but my youngest granchild is 3 already.  Time flies, so enjoy, enjoy, enjoy...even the sleepless nights.  Also, if you get in the mood to make some vices, presses, etc.  drop me a line. DCBluesman@hotmail.com  [8D]


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2004)

Paul, Congratulations on the little one, don't plan on getting a good nights sleep for oh, maybe 15 or 20 years:~)  Kids have a way of not letting up.  I hope you have a list started, it seems though you will be busy for awhile.  If you have not put my name down, please do as I would like the drilling vise.

Wayne Swindlehurst


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks to all. This is number 5.  Makes 3 boys (19, 18, and 7 weeks), and 2 girls (7 and 17 months). The 19 yr old is in the Air Force, stationed in Louisianna, the 18 yr old lives in the Dallas area. Both of them gave pen turning a try, but didn't have the patience to stay after it. I figure my 7 yr old daughter is going to want to give it a go as soon as she's big enough.
  As for the vises, they are $65 which includes shipping. The weight is about three pounds in the box.  The press is $50, which also includes shipping. Thanks Don for posting a pic. I am going to try to put a pic in the photo area.


----------



## Tom Stephens (Nov 18, 2004)

I have Paul's.
I don't know what I would without it.
Tom Stephens


----------



## Gary (Nov 18, 2004)

If I may ask, what are the advantages of Paul's vise over the others in the photo?


----------



## WoodChucker (Nov 18, 2004)

Gary, I don't have Paul's vice, but one thing I see that would make his better then the others is the location of the v-groove. On the others there two screw/bolts on each side of the groove that limits you to the size (thickness) of blank you can drill. Another thing I like is that it would be easier to clear the wood shavings because it's open. It really looks like  good setup.

R.T.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree with R.T. The other vises are limited to the size of blank because the v-groves are between bolts. I have one like #2 and 3. It was knocked off the workbench and the round tightening knob broke off. The bolts have come out, the nuts have come off, the thin coverings over the al parts is sharp....but Paul's vice solves these problems. It will handle large blanks and for me, is worth every bit the price I paid for it. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by WoodChucker_
> <br />Gary, I don't have Paul's vice, but one thing I see that would make his better then the others is the location of the v-groove. On the others there two screw/bolts on each side of the groove that limits you to the size (thickness) of blank you can drill. Another thing I like is that it would be easier to clear the wood shavings because it's open. It really looks like  good setup.
> 
> R.T.


----------

